# Miat Learns Potty Training, UGODOG Indoor Dog Potty



## miat (Aug 6, 2008)

Some pictures from my puppy's (Miat's) potty training experience, including using the UGODOG indoor dog potty.
Full pics/text at http://monkeeworks.com/goMaltese

Thanks,
Clifford Vincent Arrow
http://monkeeworks.com/goMaltese


I wanted to rely mainly on positive reinforcement. Alas, the little rascal had a tendency to go poop only when in private. So, I had to incorporate timeouts in his potty training lessons...










Miat demonstrates peeing and pooping on the UGODOG Indoor Dog Potty...
















The UGODOG out of the box...









Getting my puppy to transition from training pad to UGODOG...









And finally rinsing the UGODOG at the end of the day either outside off the porch or inside in the utility sink in the laundry rooom...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Where can this be purchased, and what is the price point?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW! That's a great detailed review of that product on your page.

Your Miat is adorable!

Linda


----------



## deborahl79 (Jan 13, 2009)

Miat is sooo cute, thanks for the information on the Ugodog, I have seen it online but not read any reviews. We are doing potty pads now, & they do get torn up, and turned upside down, (even with a tray) We were going outside at first & Sophie was doing well but she couldn't hold it long enough when I'm at work. I hope to go back to outside training once she can hold it, but if not I am definately going to consider the ugodog. Thanks


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Miat is adorable :wub: 

QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 23 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732746


> WOW! That's a great detailed review of that product on your page.[/B]



I think so too  

I also loved your animated picture explanation under the caption "Getting my puppy to transition from training pad to UGODOG" ^_^ instead of writing down the tips on how you did it, you showed a pic (I am a type of person who learns faster through seeing more than reading lol )


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Miat is adorable! We use the UGODOGs too! I own 9 of them - 5 for our condo and 4 for our house. Because we have two malts, I put the two UGODOGs back to back, to create a larger surface for them. Also, we use the pee pads under the grate - I'm afraid they'll splash the pee everywhere if I don't. Sometimes they chase each other and things get bumped into. I would be so grossed out if that happened to the UGODOGs!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

QUOTE (katkoota @ Feb 23 2009, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732857


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 23 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732746





> WOW! That's a great detailed review of that product on your page.[/B]



I think so too  [/B][/QUOTE]

Yep very a detailed review!

Miat is such a cutie pie :wub: 

I wouldn't punish him for making potty mistakes. Just keep a closer eye on him.


----------



## miat (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, I purchased mine from www.amazon.com around November 2008 for $50, delivered. However, I have noticed UGODOG sells it directly from their website ugodog.net to the US ($50 with free S&H) , Canada, and in the UK

Thanks,
Clifford Vincent Arrow
http://monkeeworks.com/goMaltese



QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 23 2009, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732730


> Where can this be purchased, and what is the price point?[/B]


----------



## miat (Aug 6, 2008)

Aw, shucks, ma'am. Weren't nothing.  Thanks.

Thanks,
Clifford Vincent Arrow
http://monkeeworks.com/goMaltese



QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 23 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732746


> WOW! That's a great detailed review of that product on your page.
> 
> Your Miat is adorable!
> 
> Linda[/B]


----------



## miat (Aug 6, 2008)

I have two office mates that each go home regularly at lunch to let their doggies out. To me, it seemed too stressful to be under this rigid schedule. Sometimes a meeting at work lasts longer than anticipated, etc. I feel better knowing that Miat can go potty any time he has the urge! 

QUOTE (deborahl79 @ Feb 23 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732760


> Miat is sooo cute, thanks for the information on the Ugodog, I have seen it online but not read any reviews. We are doing potty pads now, & they do get torn up, and turned upside down, (even with a tray) We were going outside at first & Sophie was doing well but she couldn't hold it long enough when I'm at work. I hope to go back to outside training once she can hold it, but if not I am definately going to consider the ugodog. Thanks[/B]


----------



## miat (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for your comment. That's exactly what I was hoping, that a picture would show what I meant with a minimum of words. I get frustrated reading specifications, documents, etc. that seem to ramble, on and on to describe what could be a simple concept. By the way, getting Miat to potty on the UGODOG was probably the most difficult thing with the UGODOG. I remember the first time I placed Miat on the UGODOG when he looked like he wanted to go pee. He sat down on it and just looked at me. The transition with the training pads was most helpful in "explaining" it to him.

Thanks,
Clifford Vincent Arrow
http://monkeeworks.com/goMaltese



QUOTE (katkoota @ Feb 23 2009, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732857


> I also loved your animated picture explanation under the caption "Getting my puppy to transition from training pad to UGODOG" ^_^ instead of writing down the tips on how you did it, you showed a pic (I am a type of person who learns faster through seeing more than reading lol )[/B]


----------



## miat (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of UGODOGs you have! We thought about getting two at first (since we have a downstairs and upstairs in our house), but got one initially to see if the UGODOG would work. It worked out well, and Miat is smart enough to know that his "bathroom" is downstairs. One of the first things he does in the mornings is to go downstairs to go pee. And I must admit, it's nice having just one to clean up.  

Thanks,
Clifford Vincent Arrow
http://monkeeworks.com/goMaltese



QUOTE (drclee @ Feb 23 2009, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732933


> Miat is adorable! We use the UGODOGs too! I own 9 of them - 5 for our condo and 4 for our house. Because we have two malts, I put the two UGODOGs back to back, to create a larger surface for them. Also, we use the pee pads under the grate - I'm afraid they'll splash the pee everywhere if I don't. Sometimes they chase each other and things get bumped into. I would be so grossed out if that happened to the UGODOGs![/B]


----------



## miat (Aug 6, 2008)

Negative reinforcement was something I thought very hard about. Initially, I didn't want to use it... but now do not see anything wrong with a calm, peaceful, and short 5-to-10 minute timeout in a dry bath tub (with a blanket if it's cold) for potty accidents. He learned very quickly after 4-5 timeouts for potty accidents and has not made any mistakes since he was 7 months. He's 9 months old now. Miat was very private about his potty routine especially in the beginning and got stressed out if he were being watched. So, when I did try to keep a closer eye on him, it had the unhappy effect of making him less likely to go potty. Even now, he is hesitant to go poop if I'm within sight although he is fairly comfortable with going pee if I'm around. I can't really blame him; I appreciate my privacy when I go potty  .

Thanks,
Clifford Vincent Arrow
http://monkeeworks.com/goMaltese


QUOTE (Madden @ Feb 23 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733041


> Yep very a detailed review!
> 
> Miat is such a cutie pie :wub:
> 
> I wouldn't punish him for making potty mistakes. Just keep a closer eye on him.[/B]


----------

